# [SOLVED] Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black



## Roboz (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a Canon Pixma MP640 (still under warranty)

Problem...

The problem started with the printer not copying direct from printer (no PC involvement) - get a blank page.
Then it started not printing black when printing from the PC (would print colour though and leave all black print blank.
Then it started printing all black print in blue only, all colours ok, but black text is now blue.
However, prints a scanned document (or from a PDF file) perfectly, including the black text.
So there can't be anything wrong with the black ink (in my opinon) :4-dontkno
All ink cartridges full.

I though I might try re-installing the printer, but thought I'd wait for confirmation first.

Thanks for any help.

Cheers
Robyn


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

Claim under the warranty to have it fixed or replaced.
Why should you try to fix it yourself & let the manufacturer off the hook?


----------



## Roboz (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

Thanks. I know that would be the ultimate solution, but I was hoping there'd be an easier / quicker one. Someone to say, oh yes, just do this and that, and all would be fixed.

Unfortunately Canon doesn't make the MP640 any more, so it would have to be replaced with another similar function model, and it looks like there's not one that takes the same ink cartridges (which I have 2 sets of spares for). And I dare say that a replacement would be slightly more expensive and I'd have to put in the difference, but why should I have to ? This model was already a replacement for a previous one that failed under warranty. 

It's just a pain in the proverbial. I was hoping for a quick and easy solution.

Thanks
Cheers
Robyn


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

PC setup/configuration will have no effect on functions handled by the printer (ie: The problem started with the printer not copying direct from printer ). So while I always recommend uninstalling, rebooting, and reinstalling the software/drivers as the first troubleshooting step, I wouldn't expect it to have any effect in this case. In any case, it won't hurt anything and you will only be out a bit of your time.

And I agree, if it's under warranty, have it replaced (or serviced...but most items under $200 are simply replaced).


----------



## Roboz (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

Thanks guys for your help. 

I called the place where I bought it on Tuesday. I explained what it was doing and the guy I spoke with said to bring it in and they'd replace it. Crawled around under my desk unplugging everything, poking cords back up through holes etc (not an easy task I tell you - I'm not a young person anymore !) and took it in yesterday, only to be told by a different person, that seeing as the test page printed perfectly, it wasn't the print head and there was nothing they could do - try reinstalling the driver. Like I hadn't already ???? So what is it ? My fault ??? :4-dontkno

Many hash and unkind words were muttered on the way home I can tell you.

Called again today and spoke with a different person yet again - expressed my frustration and disappointment that this was the 2nd Canon printer in less than a year to fail and guess what .... they're going to replace it. Will have to crawl around under my desk again tonight and unplug it all again ... but, hey, I'll think of it as an aerobic workout. 

Let's hope I don't end up with a "different" guy tomorrow telling me to take it home again ! He'll cop a mouthful if I do !

Thanks guys
Cheers
Robyn


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

Good luck!


----------



## Roboz (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

I now have a new printer ... Canon MX870 ... and a refund !!! It was cheaper than the one I returned ... fancy that !

All is well with the world once more.

Cheers
Robyn


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Canon Pixma MP640 not printing black*

Cool! Glad it worked out for you.


----------

